# Darnas Cottage. 2014



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 6, 2014)

Beautiful place ...tucked just off the side of the road in lovely wales...hope you enjoy her as i have..














































Heres lookin at you kid 


​


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 6, 2014)

Beautiful best ive seen from here


----------



## NakedEye (Jun 7, 2014)

This is one lovely little house now i can see it properly. Oozes charm and atmosphere and very nicely captured indeed. The highlight must be that vintage wooden ironing board! Thanks for posting really enjoyed this one


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 7, 2014)

Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 7, 2014)

Wonderful location and beautiful set of pics!
Wales has some amazing locations


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jun 7, 2014)

love every pic especially the old money, does the outside look as good?


----------



## billygroat (Jun 7, 2014)

Wowie.. superb..Thank you!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice find a treasure trove,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big C (Jun 7, 2014)

What a beautiful place, thank you.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 7, 2014)

roomthreeonefive said:


> love every pic especially the old money, does the outside look as good?



i didnt for some reason take an external grrr! it doesnt look to old and decrepid actually..a white brick house just sadly fading away..on the side of a road..but very grand in her day ide imagine


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 7, 2014)

A lick of paint and I'd move in tomorrow,it looks comfortable and cosy,thanks for sharing


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 7, 2014)

Ninja Kitten said:


> i didnt for some reason take an external grrr! it doesnt look to old and decrepid actually..a white brick house just sadly fading away..on the side of a road..but very grand in her day ide imagine



The quality of these interior images really demand some exterior shots, just to complete this superb record of the cottage.


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 7, 2014)

*Rather splendid that!!! *


----------



## antonymes (Jun 7, 2014)

Ace! Beautifully captured. Such a lovely place. Going to post mine when I get back from my hols!


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 7, 2014)

oldscrote said:


> A lick of paint and I'd move in tomorrow,it looks comfortable and cosy,thanks for sharing



I love this place so much that i've moved in tonight 
What a fantastic little cottage, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 7, 2014)

Excellent, but is it really derelict? 
I would of been expecting the owner to return at any minuet!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 8, 2014)

Great shots NK!! Glad you managed to get in ok. Will stick mine up when I get upto that batch of shots


----------



## krela (Jun 9, 2014)

Lovely stuff NK, thanks.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Was thinking the other day, havent seen any reports from Ninja Kitten recently and BAM, you pull this outta the bag. Awesome!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 9, 2014)

Another stunner! I don't know how you come across these places!


----------



## TwistedSapling (Jun 9, 2014)

WOW! Wonderful location and photographs! Am very new to this forum and from Wales myself and it's posts like these that really fuel the inspiration! Thankyou for sharing!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 9, 2014)

Real nice your pics are great


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 10, 2014)

Another cracking set from Wales. Beautifully shot NK, thanks for the share.


----------

